# Sunken Eyes? among other things



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I recently obtained a new HM PK named Twink. Now I know he was ill when I got him however I am not sure I know what is wrong. He is rather lethargic and will hang out near the bottom of the container breathing heavily all day. I got him two days ago and have yet to confirm he is eating... He is in a heated half gal with some aq salt becuase it looked like he had finrot with a oak leaf thrown in so he had a place to hide. The weird part is his eyes look like their sunken into his head. He is really thin but I have never seen their eyes sink into their head. I'm worried about him any ideas would really help.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How thin is really thin? I'm thinking the sunken eyes have something to do with being emaciated. Will he eat?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

here is one decent photo i got of him, i just hate tryin to catch him,







I cant get a one from above where you can really see his sunken eyes and thin body
and he wont eat pellets nor blood worms however he pooped once just a little yesterday


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, he's skinny. Was it a normal poop? Not whitish or anything that might indicate parasites?

You can always use soak the pellets or bloodworms in garlic to see if that brings up his appetite. Poor guy, it's time to get some meat on him, he's nothing but scales and eyeballs. It's like he's gone so long without decent food at the pet store that he can't recognize good food when it's offered.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah that would surprise me if he couldnt recognize food. And it was normal however I am keeping an eye out for internal parasites cause he is super thin compared to the other fish that were on sale. 
And how do you soak it in garlic i never have had to do it before  for the entire time I have had fish


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Poor guy. I wonder if he couldn't fit the pellets in his mouth or something and that's why he didn't eat the pet store.

You can get some fresh garlic and crush it up, then mix the crushed garlic with a bit of tank water. Or you can try dissolving garlic powder (no salt) in tank water and see if that works. If he WILL eat the garlic-soaked food, the added benefit is garlic will boost his immune system and help fight off any illnesses he may have. 

He's a really pretty iridescent color, I can't wait to see him when he's healthy and colored up.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

did you say EAT THE PETSTORE?! anyway i hope he gets well soon, cause i have a feeling under all that stress and skinniness, theres a healthy, strong, beautiful betta waiting to come out 


Good Luck!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

BettaGirl290 said:


> did you say EAT THE PETSTORE?! anyway i hope he gets well soon, cause i have a feeling under all that stress and skinniness, theres a healthy, strong, beautiful betta waiting to come out
> 
> 
> Good Luck!


:rofl: I laughed so hard I spit at the screen. Dang, I've gotta watch those typos.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

lol
and UPDATE: He ate a bloodworm just one but he ate one Yay!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

yay! it's a start, maybe two tomorrow!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good job Twink! It's a great start, soon he'll be nice and plump.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well he is gasping for air right now... and i feel bad I cant help in any ideas what I can do?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Is he in a QT? Lower the water level to about 2 inches and add some Stress Coat. Does he have any other symptoms besides gasping?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm pulling for Twink! Fell in love with him on your original post with him and I think he is adorable. Keep us updated on how he is doing, my best wishes are going out to him!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Mine as well. How is he doing today, Creat?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gah noooo he didnt make it  not another one....... this time it was the fact i had to go to work and he needed to be let into the fresh water and my sister forgot to do it... he even had pooped in his cup... i am having just no luck with my fish anymore


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry Creat. You're just going through a bad streak. Please don't feel bad, these things happen to all fishkeepers, from the newest fishkeeper to the one who's been keeping fish for decades. You've just had a bad run with some mystery illnesses. And Twink was a very sick boy, he may not have made it no matter what. But at least you brought him home and gave him love and he didn't die forgotten at the back of a shelf in a busy pet store. 

And no one will ever forget how hard you fought to keep the little dropsy girl alive, Creat. That makes you a fishy hero in a lot of people's eyes.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Daw thanks you guys im just in a funk hopefully it will go away soon i am clearing out space to get some spawns in. Babies always help


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, cute little betta babies will snap that funk real fast.  You're a great fish owner, don't ever think otherwise.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

